# Bass flies



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

what would be a good style- color- of fly to catch bass on, in a pond?I make my own for just the back yard and it is a lot of fun to catch something on your creation. Thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Right now, I like white or anything with white. I have a few all black but the perch keep getting them and I don't think the bass ever get a chance to see them.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Clousers and little poppers are always a good choice. If you're looking for something easy to tie up, to to Fly Anglers On Line

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/

and choose the Fly Tying page. Then go to the Fly of the Week Archives. They have all sorts of patterns, and a couple that are easy to tie and cast are:
3rd Quarter - 2004 - Froggie by Tony Spezio
and
2nd Quarter - 2003 - Texas Bullfrog by Richard Komar. 
Frog patterns in a pond are always worth a shot, especailly this time of year. Let us know how you do.

Tight lines, AC


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*something big*

they should be hitting everything soon, perch patterns patterns are one of my favorites.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks i'll check it out.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

My favorite for pond or creek is a #10 or #8 weighted wooly-booger in black or olive. In clear water I like a grizzly hackle. You'll catch a lot of perch too but that is just more fun in my book, plus I like perch for eatin'. You have to be in tune with your line though, sometimes a big bass will just inhale it and sit there. I know it sounds small for bass but they will eat it. Poppers are a lot more exciting though and as effective in lowlight or cloudy day conditions.
imo anyway.


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Slow sinking clausers, large deer hair poppers, spoons, and woollyboogers all work. Just make it look ugly and put it in the right spot.


----------

